# Kidd moves to 2nd place among all time assist leaders



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Good job Kidd! Pretty much no chance he'll get that #1 spot, but still, Congrats.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's awesome.


----------

